# Database Discussions > PostgreSQL >  linking db and website

## antndec101

Hi, hope this is the right place, first post.

I have a database in PostgreSQL and want to link it to a website. I'm using dreamweaver. But basically I have no clue how to do it.

Can anyone help?

Thanks

----------

